# Restores/backups on cwm.



## rooteduser (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a problem with cwm recovery. Every time I make a backup then I goto restore it says no files. But I can go in using root explorer and I can see all the files in the backup that's suppose to be there. Any ideas to what's wrong? I messed up my phone pretty good a little while ago and wasn't able to restore because of this problem. I used ez recovery for cwm recovery.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

rooteduser said:


> I have a problem with cwm recovery. Every time I make a backup then I goto restore it says no files. But I can go in using root explorer and I can see all the files in the backup that's suppose to be there. Any ideas to what's wrong? I messed up my phone pretty good a little while ago and wasn't able to restore because of this problem. I used ez recovery for cwm recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Internal/external backups? You make sure you're on the correct one? What CWM version?

Try deleting all backups and make a fresh, install a new ROM, and see if it works then?

Otherwise TWRP?


----------



## rooteduser (Dec 11, 2012)

When I'm in recovery I just goto backup. And it says its all complete. But I cant restore them. Its cwm 6.0.1.0

I've done it millions of times but on this phone I've had no luck.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## rooteduser (Dec 11, 2012)

I think i know whats going on kinda. During the backups its saying cant find ext sdcard. Whats causing this?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

